# Monsters of Anarchy - Post Collapse Security Considerations



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

We all know there will be good and evil and in a WROL There are sick people ready to hurt other for supplies or for no reason. There will be wolves in sheep's clothing, does it take a wolf to stop a wolf? What can we do to prepare for them? what kind of deterrents should we use? Can we trust a stranger? How do you know if he needs help or is a scout for defenses, numbers and supplies? Is better to be safe than sorry? Is being humane a abundant human quality or is looking after your own our first priority? I know there are lots of people who say get to know your neighbors. I agree, but I will NOT show them ALL supplies like food and water storage or weapons and ammo because it is hard to convince people to put money into preps instead of a big flat screen and what the first place they would look for supplies? Even good people can turn to violence when they see their families going thru starvation and we cannot feed ever one. If we feed a few they will bring a few people they care about to help them survive and they will bring others and so on , so on, so on, and we can feed them all, if we share all we have we will be in the same boat in a few weeks and what was the point of prepping in the first place if we have nothing to fall on after a short period of time? We need to ask ourselves how we will deal with this threats THEY WILL BE OUT THERE. What are your thought on this topic? Maybe we can come up with some realistic ideas that won't put our own in jeopardy

Here's some of my ideas some for now some for if SHTF

- Have at least one reliable firearm (your families safety is YOUR responsibility)

- Large dog

- Brinks stickers and yard sighs (doesn't matter if you have it of not thieves will most likely not chance it and move on)

- Protected by Mossberg or Remington decal (even if you don't have a gun, thieves are looking to steal not for a shoot out)

- Small bells like the ones on cat collars in bushes or shrubs outside, they are small, easy to conceal and need no real up keep

- Bars on windows or break proof glass

- Cactus or anything plant with big thorns growing under windows, maybe Rose bushes if you have young children(Robbers won't find it pleasant to clime into)

- Alarms on windows (even if it's the little cheap ones on T.V.)

- Small bed of nails like the ones used to keep bears out of a cabin, spray painted dark green by windows (at night if SHTF)

- Board up windows with nails running thru like spikes (if SHTF)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I've seen that in the past, but it's a good refresher course. Unfortunately I'm sort of alone in the woods with an Elder in a very indefensible structure. I'll get a few of them though, and they'll find me in a pile of brass.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I've seen that in the past, but it's a good refresher course. Unfortunately I'm sort of alone in the woods with an Elder in a very indefensible structure. I'll get a few of them though, and they'll find me in a pile of brass.


 Not nearly as indefensible as you might think. You don't defend such a structure from the structure itself, you defend it most advantagiously from pre-prepared firing positions.......if they have no training to limited training they'll take the past of least resistance , give then that avenue and channel them right into a box.

*EVERY* rural structure save those constructed of completely unburnable materials faces the spectre of being burned out. Better to engage further out , and where *you* can pick the spots rather than sit inside and wait for the structure to be seived or burned.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> - Large dog
> 
> - Brinks stickers and yard sighs (doesn't matter if you have it of not thieves will most likely not chance it and move on)
> 
> ...


 Dead giveaways to human habitation and the fact that you're armed and my have something to protect.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Dead giveaways to human habitation and the fact that you're armed and my have something to protect.


I would disagree, the only think to be a give away would be boarding the windows or if you put bars but most likely you won't see the small bells in a bush or shrub, alarms inside, or the camouflaged nail carpet at night. people have family dogs, women plant rose bushed trying to make a house into a home. The security sigh would help now (of course) take it down later if you want to, and the gun owner decal will serve the same purpose either way, besides how would they really know if it was just put up or been there for years the hold up very well. this means maybe you hunt, taget shot or something not necessarily that you have food, water and supply stored up. as for myself I want people to know I'm armed because the worse thing you can do is put up a sigh that says this is a gun free home AKA I'm helpless agaist anyone with a gun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Not nearly as indefensible as you might think. You don't defend such a structure from the structure itself, you defend it most advantagiously from pre-prepared firing positions.......if they have no training to limited training they'll take the past of least resistance , give then that avenue and channel them right into a box.
> 
> *EVERY* rural structure save those constructed of completely unburnable materials faces the spectre of being burned out. Better to engage further out , and where *you* can pick the spots rather than sit inside and wait for the structure to be seived or burned.


No doubt I know the local woods better than the looters would. The woods starts 30 yards behind the home, and has deer stands scattered about. The Manistee National Forest is 1900' away with more of my stands around.

All these gloom and doom threads get me down at first, then a solution is presented to fix my issue, and then I feel a little better .Thanks for making me look at the bright side.


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree with Jazzman. Ultimately, wooden structures are not defensible from within. Perceived deterrents, (nails, thorns, etc.) may inspire vengeance and elevated aggression rather than discouragement. Things like thirst and starvation render most head-games (threats, warnings, minor injury) ineffective. Defense is best executed as a head-on zero tolerance assurance of destruction… anything less invites schemes and resource-consuming tactical exchanges. A warned opponent is a prepared opponent. Why would you help your opponent prepare to outwit your defenses and take what you have including you’re life.

Avoid detection or raising curiosity. Don’t give an indication of your defensive/offensive capability by proclaiming you have guns, etc. Hardcore thieves won’t be deterred because they know most people will hesitate to use them. I believe that signs and bells would essentially be ignored by determined aggressors. A large dog will be a large mean to a couple men with machetes. If someone attempts to press an advantage, you need to strike without warning, strike early and strike hard. Any visitor who displays an aggressive or pushy attitude in a true SHTF scenario has already chosen the terms of their exchange with you and indicated their mindset. Don’t let them dictate those terms. Don’t let them buy time with arguments and threats while others join them or gather information about your situation. Many people will do almost anything (warn, promise, argue, etc.) rather than use the lethal force they possess. They’re trying to be humane, to be fair and save themselves the emotional trauma of taking a life. The warnings and signs are actually for their benefit rather than an aggressor’s. 

If you indicate you have a gun, then you’re indicating that you’re willing to use it (otherwise a gun is worthless). If you’re not willing to use it, then don’t even start down that path because there’s no way a confrontation is going to come out well for you. A defensive gun is not a shield. Questionable psychology aside, It can only ethically and effectively do one thing and that’s stop an aggressor by the use of lethal force. If you have a defensive survival gun and you’re prepared to use it with just cause against an aggressor, then do so ethically and decisively. If you must be fair, offer two choices… ‘leave this property, now or leave this world, now.’ And mean it.


----------



## John (Apr 22, 2012)

Agree with Anvillron. Best defence is a strong offence. Some ideas. Have wood pile set up as fort basically for strategic position away from house. Covers field behind house. No trees that aren't trimed high. Don't want ability for someone to hide behind. Rebar sharpened both ends so easily pushed in yard as deterent. Only placed as needed, removable and strong. Light sticks to throw behind intruders for silhlowette (sp?). They make trip cordss for these as well. Flare gun if you can get in car or again to light things up.

This may sound a little crazy but planning a trench in crawl space that allows for all sides of house to be protected. Will have hatch door to get in there. Walls don't stop bullets so if caught in the house will have some defense. Fire scares me. Extinguishers only defence. 24 yr old son, 25 yr old daughter in law, 21 yr old daughter, 30 yr old son in law, my wife and I, all armed and ready to maintain our house.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

The problem with flares or glow stick is the same a tracer rounds, they can see where they came from and target that position


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

your right, but I believe you may have misunderstood what I mean to do, I have no intent to let others know of my true defensive abilities. If things got that bad, I would do all kinds of things I can write about I can just say "traps" in position I would use if I were to try and attack my home (to sum it up and that under states it). I am not a sicko or anything but I try and think like they would when planning defences, know thy ememy. By no means would I rely on the few suggestions those are just simple deterrents. I have been in a life or death situation myself, didn't own a gun, got 15 gashes with a cleaver, NO help showed up till AFTER I fought him off and he ran off before I had to put him down, I patched my self up as best as I could, passes out,woke up, then tightened up a tourniquet and THEN the cops show up. It took ME years to recover and HE got 2 months in jail, now I am I totally different guy. Use your heads and prepare and prepare mentally for people who don't care about human lives. I have always been a clever guy and that is what my main defence but what I really want from you guy is to think of ideas we can share. I fear good people will hurt, you have to be ready to defend your family. All you guys out there remember don't jump to conclusions thinking every one is a threat, do not share or show all your supplies, don't forget every one out there in the same boat if SHTF, do what you can to help others if you can unless you think it may endanger your family


----------



## AnvilIron (Mar 1, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> The problem with flares or glow stick is the same a tracer rounds, they can see where they came from and target that position


Good point.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Now here's some food for thought for y'all , take a look at the cover lines , now go a bit behind them and give some thought as to how in a drastic situation fire could work to your advantage.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Now here's some food for thought for y'all , take a look at the cover lines , now go a bit behind them and give some thought as to how in a drastic situation fire could work to your advantage.


yeah actually that was one of my ideas, skip to the end of the video the 2 items he used as weapons I was going to bury as traps I could shoot at to flush them out and hopefully away. but you have to make sure it would be contained, like nothing but dirt or rock around you home so it wouldn't spread

BTW Its funny I always thought i was the only one to think of this till I saw this video lol


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> yeah actually that was one of my ideas, skip to the end of the video the 2 items he used as weapons I was going to bury as traps I could shoot at to flush them out and hopefully away. but you have to make sure it would be contained, like nothing but dirt or rock around you home so it wouldn't spread
> 
> BTW Its funny I always thought i was the only one to think of this till I saw this video lol


 Couple that with very obvious line of retreat that take 'em into a box with carefully prepared diagonal crossfire positions. Badguys get in but they don't get out.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Jazzman said:


> Couple that with very obvious line of retreat that take 'em into a box with carefully prepared diagonal crossfire positions. Badguys get in but they don't get out.


You got that right man. Another idea, look at it from their prospective and think whats the most obvious place they would use as shelter. one Idea would be look out from your window at the trees and see what angle you would use as cover (if you were the bad guy using the tree as cover to attack the house) and dig out that side of the tree, kinda like those cartoon Tiger traps that you step on and fall. Its up to you guys how deep and whats if anything is in there if anything. The less cover they have the less chance of beating your defences


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

thomasdangerpowers said:


> You got that right man. Another idea, look at it from their prospective and think whats the most obvious place they would use as shelter. one Idea would be look out from your window at the trees and see what angle you would use as cover (if you were the bad guy using the tree as cover to attack the house) and dig out that side of the tree, kinda like those cartoon Tiger traps that you step on and fall. Its up to you guys how deep and whats if anything is in there if anything. The less cover they have the less chance of beating your defences


 Corollary to this , when y'all look at a position and think " that's an absolutely PERFECT " firing position..............3/4s of the rest of the world will be saying the same thing...............never choose the most obviously advantageous position unless it's unassailable.

And folks...........well if you think *trees* offer any real degree of protection........go pick yourself one that's say a FOOT through , now stand back and shoot that puppy with something like a .308 ( and .308 is a pipsqueak comparitively speaking).......now go look on the backside of that tree and see if you really wanted to be " hiding" behind it.


----------



## John (Apr 22, 2012)

Good info. Sorry to hear about what happened but the lord works in mysterious ways and it sounds as if it will benefit you in the long run. I think I'm gonna go with the light bars that have there own triggers. If you hit the wire it breaks the bar and lights up. I sometimes feeel so indadequate with all this. Fundss have dropped way down with wife out of work as well.


----------



## Dave (Jul 3, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> and they'll find me in a pile of brass.


This literally made me laugh out loud (I assume you're referencing a gargantuan pile of spent shell casings)

I also had an image of Charlton Heston jump into my head "...from my cold dead hands."


----------

